# finding 5.25" mesh drive bay covers



## ste2425 (Apr 18, 2009)

im looking for the mesh 5.25" drive bay covers you no for the dvd drives ive seen some there like mesh so i canput fans behind them but i crnt find any sites that sell them do you guys no wherei can find them?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

Drive bay covers tend to be unique to the case.

The Scythe Kama Bay might be the sort of thing you are looking for though

http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/acc/008/sckb1000_detail.html


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 19, 2009)

thats exactly what im after cheers


----------



## MRCL (Apr 19, 2009)

The Kama Bay does a good job at cooling, but it doesn't line up with the case. There are huge gaps sometimes. See:


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 19, 2009)

How about the lian li mesh bay covers?

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6..._Bay_Cover_-_Black.html?tl=g1c143&id=Y3ooaxxR


----------

